# New Fall Network Season



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2018)

I don't know about the rest of you but we are so ready for the new shows to begin tomorrow. 

Our recording schedule is all set up and ready to roll as we record everything we watch.  It's been a long summer without our network favorites.
We're also looking forward to some promising new network shows like 

Manifest, FBI, New Amsterdam and the new Murphy Brown. 



What network shows are you looking forward to?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 23, 2018)

I'll be watching The Voice.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2018)

I love The Voice too RF. I especially like the dynamics with the members of the panel and the addition of Kelly Clarkson. She's a hoot. 

The Voice and This is Us are my alone time recorded day time pleasures as they are not favorites of the Souschef.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2018)

Same here for the new series, Kay! 

 I've already DVR'ed *Manifest*, *FBI*, and *New Amsterdam*.  I'm a little leery of *Manifest* - it kind of sounds like it might be similar to "Lost"...which was good in the beginning but 'lost' me towards the end.    I'll give it a chance, though. I'll probably DVR *Murphy Brown *and give that a try, too.  I need a comedy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2018)

I have to look for the new Murphy Brown. I love that Corky and Frank will be back, too [emoji16]

The new season of Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown starts tonight. I don't know how many episodes they were able to finish before he passed away.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> The new season of Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown starts tonight. I don't know how many episodes they were able to finish before he passed away.




I'm not sure I can watch it although I want to GG. It just makes me so terribly sad and with so many unanswered questions about why he's gone.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2018)

Some of the new season shows start tonight. e.g. 9-1-1 and NCIS LA


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2018)

Love the Voice, and am looking forward to the new Murphy Brown!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2018)

SO loves the voice too. I try to watch something else on her iPad when it’s on.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2018)

All of the shows on CBS are really great this year!

Watch them often, and patronize the sponsors even moreso for bringing you such great entertainment.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 23, 2018)

NCIS, Bull, Hawaii 5-0, The Gifted. Will give  Murphy and FBI a shot. Waiting for all the others to start.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2018)

Ditched my cable, don't watch network tv.  Just movies.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2018)

https://www.cbs.com/shows/cbs-fall-...he-new-2018-2019-cbs-fall-primetime-schedule/


----------



## roadfix (Sep 23, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ditched my cable, don't watch network tv.  Just movies.





Voice is the only major network show I watch.   I do watch some food, history, and diy shows on cable.   The rest, Netflix, Hulu, and pirate movies.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 24, 2018)

buckytom said:


> All of the shows on CBS are really great this year!
> 
> Watch them often, and patronize the sponsors even moreso for bringing you such great entertainment.




Understandably a good plug from you about CBS Bucky, but the way I see it, the best show on CBS has always been *CBS Sunday Morning.*


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm so conflicted this time of year. I don't want to miss the new episodes, but I don't want to miss my baseball either.  I'll probably end up watching the TV with one eye and the play-by-play on my tablet with the other. 

*We* watch Bull, the NCIS trinity, Blue Bloods (*swoon* Tom Selleck), Last Man Standing, and Madame Secretary. On Saturdays during the fall, if the TV is on it's showing college football. (GO BUCKEYES!)

I also watch Law & Order: SVU. Just that one extra. On the other hand, Himself also watches Big Bang, sometimes Young Sheldon, Mom, Lethal Weapon, Hawaii 5-0...heck, he lives in front of the TV.  I just don't know how he can sit still that long...

OK, *bucky*, do we load our schedule with enough of CBS's offerings to make you happy? We won't be buying from the sponsors, though - we don't need a new car and it seems like the commercials are ALL for cars these days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 24, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Some of the new season shows start tonight. e.g. 9-1-1 and NCIS LA


Your TV must be special. Our NCIS LA episode was an old one from last year. We watched the NBC Football Game of the Week instead.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Your TV must be special. Our NCIS LA episode was an old one from last year. We watched the NBC Football Game of the Week instead.



That's confusing. Looking at the program guide yesterday, it showed LA as set to be recorded, which means it's supposed to be new. Same with the 9-1-1 show.

Sorry for the mixup.

BTW, my TV is special.


----------



## kleenex (Sep 24, 2018)

Will try out Murphy Brown although we have gone over board with TV show reboots.

Cool Kids, Friday nights, on Fox looks like it is worth the watch.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 24, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm so conflicted this time of year. I don't want to miss the new episodes, but I don't want to miss my baseball either.  I'll probably end up watching the TV with one eye and the play-by-play on my tablet with the other.
> 
> *We* watch Bull, the NCIS trinity, Blue Bloods (*swoon* Tom Selleck), Last Man Standing, and Madame Secretary. On Saturdays during the fall, if the TV is on it's showing college football. (GO BUCKEYES!)
> 
> ...




Well, do you have psoriasis, erectile dysfunction, or need a vacation? Have you fallen, and can't get up?

Do you need a doorbell camera?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm so conflicted this time of year. I don't want to miss the new episodes, but I don't want to miss my baseball either.  I'll probably end up watching the TV with one eye and the play-by-play on my tablet with the other. ...




I DVR all the shows we like so we can be sure to see them even if we miss the broadcast. We watch baseball first, then football then TV shows. That way we can watch the shows we like and when there's nothing else to watch.

At least that works for us.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 24, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Well, do you have psoriasis, erectile dysfunction, or need a vacation? Have you fallen, and can't get up?
> 
> Do you need a doorbell camera?


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 24, 2018)

I don't have a TV or cable, so I have to pick my shows up on Youtube or Icefilms. So far this season I'm watching Better Call Saul, Live PD, and No Offence. Live PD and No Offence just started their third seasons. 

I've also started watching equestrian show jumping on YouTube, as FEI has a channel there and posts the shows on a regular basis. But I also paid for a subscription to FEI TV which is a website that posts all the show jumping live as well. 

I just finished watching 4 days of show jumping live at the World Equestrian Games. These games are held once every 4 years all over the world. This year it was in Tryon, South Carolina. The riders who finish at the top are the riders who will be going to the Olympics in 2020.

In the WEG, the US took the gold medals for team jumping for the first time in 32 years. It was pretty neat to watch that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm slowly binge watching _Orphan Black _on Amazon Prime.  At least until my DVD's show up on Wednesday.  Two shows a night, on season 3.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 25, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I'll be watching The Voice.



I only watched that show one season, when my cousin was on. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEYtDyQkXW8

She didn't win it all, but we are all proud of her. Uh oh, now you know my last name. CaseyZ. 

CD


----------



## msmofet (Sep 25, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I DVR all the shows we like so we can be sure to see them even if we miss the broadcast. We watch baseball first, then football then TV shows. That way we can watch the shows we like and when there's nothing else to watch.
> 
> At least that works for us.


 
 We DVR so we can speed through the commercials. 

Watched Bull & Manifest last night.

I love Bull.

I gave Manifest a shot and it wasn't to bad. So I DVR'd the series. I gave the credits a good look through. If JJ Abrams name came up it would have been trashed and deleted from my DVR recordings. I hate his flash back crap with a passion.

I usually watch the pilot/first episode of new shows that interest me. Then decide if I want to DVR the series.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 25, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I only watched that show one season, when my cousin was on.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEYtDyQkXW8
> 
> ...


 Oddly enough, we happened upon her singing when flipping through channels.. Thought her to be really good.. 



To clarify... Just how do you pronounce your (and her) last name??.. 


Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep she was good Casey!! Is the last name American Z or British Zed? Very interesting last name to be sure.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 25, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I only watched that show one season, when my cousin was on.



Yes, I remember her,  from maybe 3 or 4 seasons ago, if I recall....    She was really good.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2018)

I recorded everything that interests us last night and we watched Dancing With the Stars. I love the dancing and SC loves the costumes. Besides, when he watches it with me he has his weekly beloved ($$) Single Malt Scotch in the special glass and it becomes worth it to him.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 25, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I recorded everything that interests us last night and we watched Dancing With the Stars. I love the dancing and SC loves the costumes.



My wife sometimes watches that show in the other room.
I love the costumes too, and the gals wearing them.   The dancing, I don't care too much.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 25, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I recorded everything that interests us last night and we watched Dancing With the Stars. I love the dancing and *SC loves the costumes*. Besides, when he watches it with me he has his weekly beloved ($$) Single Malt Scotch in the special glass and it becomes worth it to him.


 Costumes huh??  


Yeah... Costumes... That's what I tell Jeannie too...   


Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2018)

@Ross. He didn't know me when I looked like Trixie, my avatar.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 25, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I DVR all the shows we like so we can be sure to see them even if we miss the broadcast. We watch baseball first, then football then TV shows. That way we can watch the shows we like and when there's nothing else to watch.
> 
> At least that works for us.


That would work if we had a DVR. We don't. We're pretty 1960's with our TV arrangement. If we miss a show, we catch up with the story in a subsequent episode.

That works for us.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 25, 2018)

Just watched the first episode of *Manifest.*  Wow, that's a good one!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 25, 2018)

Yup Manifest was pretty good. 

Watched NCIS. Was good.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 26, 2018)

We thought Manifest was really good too. Then we just started watching Bull and POOF the power went out for the neighborhood until 2am. Grrrr...that means that FBI,This Is Us,New Amsterdam and NCIS, didn't record. *BUMMER. *I really hate missing the first show of a new season.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 27, 2018)

We finished watching Bull tonight. I was almost afraid to watch the rest of it because if Bull had really crossed over to the dark side, the two of us were through.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> We thought Manifest was really good too. Then we just started watching Bull and POOF the power went out for the neighborhood until 2am. Grrrr...that means that FBI,This Is Us,New Amsterdam and NCIS, didn't record. *BUMMER. *I really hate missing the first show of a new season.



Depending on you cable service, you may be able to get these new shows on demand.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2018)

Man, I'm such a cry baby.   Even a 4-chair turn on The Voice makes me cry...


----------



## msmofet (Sep 27, 2018)

New Amsterdam and FBI made the DVR list for now. Lol Not bad.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks to NBC making it easy to do, we were able to retrieve and watch the first episode of *New Amsterdam.*  It's been a very long time since I've been so impressed with a new show. Bravo!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 29, 2018)

Two of our favorite families were on TV tonight. First we visited with the Baxter family at 8:00 PM (so glad they moved back, even if it's a new neighborhood), then went over to spend time with the Reagan gang. All in all it was a fun and exciting family night.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 1, 2018)

Besides football, we/I watched "NCIS: LA" and "God Friended Me" tonight. It took a while with NCIS to find out whether or not any of the actors had full season contracts this year, or if everyone was on a one-episode plan. 

Himself was doing the stargazy thing again tonight, so he missed God Friended Me. Did anyone else watch it? I thought it was cheesy and so sappy that had I been able to boil the sap I would have had a bottle of syrup. Oddly enough, I liked it!  I don't know how long I'll feel that way, but it's different in a quirky way as long as you can't remember other series from the past. When Himself asked me what it was like, after I gave a Reader's Digest version of the show I said "it's like a mash-up of Early Edition, Touched by an Angel, and Joan of Arcadia".


----------

